# Pooping in the bedrooms



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I posted about this a few weeks back. Delilah is pretty much potty trained. With that I mean, she has no pee/poop accidents and goes on her pad all the time. EXCEPT, if one of the bedroom doors get left open and she is out, then she will sneak back there and poop, never pees, just poops.

Like a bit ago- I took her out of her crate after her nap, I tell her to go peepee and she always goes straight to her pad. Then she went off to play, etc. About 10 mins later I noticed that she started to wander down the hallway and start to go into the boys room. I called her and she came running, she knew it to, she knew I caught her and I before I can say go poopoo on your pad. And she runs to her pads and does just that. So I know she knows better, but why is it she wants to poop in the bedroom? Her pad is clean and I even lay down a large piece of plastic under the pad, so it gives her more room to do her biz.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Some dogs, like my Lady, do not want to poop in the same place as they pee.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Some dogs like privacy for pooping ( at least 2 of mine do) So I make sure the weewee pads are in a screened off area . My Emma does NOt like anyone watching , even outdoors. She looks for a bush, shrub, etc. Indoors we have a screened off spot where the pads are.

I think somehow your pup thinks the bedroom is an acceptable alternate potty spot. Maybe she can smell residual urine? I would get the "Urine Gone" spray and blacklight ( its an "As Seen on TV" product) And get rid of any trace of excrement.

Then keep the Bedroom doors closed at all times and police her at all times. When she goes in the right spot praise her like its the best thing she has ever done. Most Maltese Dogs love to please their humans.

She is still young. Just be consistent.Good Luck.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine will poop in my kids rooms on occasion (I have no idea why) but basically - I don't give them the chance to get in there and do it. My kids rooms aren't spotless by any means so I especially don't want to run the risk of them picking up something off the floor that wasn't meant to be there.

So my advice would be to gate off access to your kids rooms, if at all possible.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is the same as Lady - he hates to poop where he pee's.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I close every door to every room in the house so Sophie can only be in the living room, kitchen, and dining room. She can also go down the hallway but can't go into any of the rooms. I also have her two potty spots, each in different rooms. She uses both of them and usually does her poopies on the pad in the room where no one usually is.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love your new siggy! What great pictures of those girls. 
Rocky is completely potty trained and goes outside on the side of the house in two different areas, one for pee, one further down for poop. Before he was potty trained and we were still working on it, he would poop at the rug in the livingroom. So we had it cleaned and rolled it up and stored it away. Then he would sneak in and poop in the bedrooms. Sometimes pee. So we started closing all the bedroom doors, so now he only has the run of the great room, kitchen and entryway. I do not have a dining room or livingroom. So it's all tile. Now that he is really good with the training and I trust him, Ive been leaving the office door open. He comes in and out and lies on the carpeting while I'm on the computer. It does get better!:aktion033:



Delilahs Mommy said:


> I think I posted about this a few weeks back. Delilah is pretty much potty trained. With that I mean, she has no pee/poop accidents and goes on her pad all the time. EXCEPT, if one of the bedroom doors get left open and she is out, then she will sneak back there and poop, never pees, just poops.
> 
> Like a bit ago- I took her out of her crate after her nap, I tell her to go peepee and she always goes straight to her pad. Then she went off to play, etc. About 10 mins later I noticed that she started to wander down the hallway and start to go into the boys room. I called her and she came running, she knew it to, she knew I caught her and I before I can say go poopoo on your pad. And she runs to her pads and does just that. So I know she knows better, but why is it she wants to poop in the bedroom? Her pad is clean and I even lay down a large piece of plastic under the pad, so it gives her more room to do her biz.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know why but they seem to love carpet and once they have been doing their business on it, it's almost impossible to keep them from doing it again. I have been lucky with Alex. When I got him, there was only carpet in the bedrooms and no other dog was ever in there. Everything else was tiles. So bedrooms were off limit to him until he was completely housebroken. First I tried to train him to go outside. Never had a dog trained otherwise. But reading the forums and hearing about pee pads I thought it might be worth giving it a trial. So glad I did. Because trying for 3 weeks and more the outside and still having accidents, after putting down the pad in the laundry room, he was housebroken in 4 days. Now he has his toilet, I don't have to pay attention when he has to go, no need to get up at 6 am or in bad weather.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Laura When I took my puppies to puppy training classes the trainer said that a bedroom is a desirable place to potty because it isn't where their "social" life is. She thought they don't like to potty necessarily where they play with humans. Jeanne


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think they like to play mind games with us ...when i let mine out to potty they often come in and pee on the kitchen floor ?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Too much freedom and too little supervision. 
When you add more space to freedom it must be 100% supervised. A good way to show a dog this new area is for play and not potty is to place hide and seek with food in the room. Once a dog is consistent with your supervision in a new area for 3 weeks minimum, you can try to reduce supervision.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

when it's raining outside, Archie will go pee in the bathroom.


:blink: well he almost has it right........


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I have always had a habit of closing all the bedroom/bathroom doors in the house when we are not occupying them. Even before Delilah came along. Delilah has free roam of the kitchen/dining room, living-room and hallway. My house isn't exactly big 1500 sq ft. and its an open floor plan. But she has no other potty issues besides this and it isn't all the time either. I guess we just have to make sure all the doors are closed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Or you could teach her those areas are also "her's" so she is housetrained in your whole house no matter what door gets left open. 
Or you can get a gate that automatically closes behind you. They make quite a few these days. You wouldn't have to remember to close a door (or worry about your dog chewing on something potentially dangerous that one time the door got left open - and one of the most common things owners say when a dog comes in like this is either "they chew everything" or "they never chew anything" - don't give yourself a false sense of security).


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

This is an issue for us when we go to my sister's house. For some reason, Jack loves to poop in her downstairs guest room! So the first thing I do when I arrive is close every door there is. I really think it's about the privacy too!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

A trainer once told me that the dog considers a room that he doesn't use a toilet. I try to get my dogs familiar with every room in the house, eventually.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jmm said:


> Too much freedom and too little supervision.
> When you add more space to freedom it must be 100% supervised. A good way to show a dog this new area is for play and not potty is to place hide and seek with food in the room. Once a dog is consistent with your supervision in a new area for 3 weeks minimum, you can try to reduce supervision.


You are exactly right. Give a puppy too much space and they will sometimes not understand that the bedrooms are still part of their "den" so they will poop there. 

Thinking that "they know better" or "they feel guilty" is anthropomorphizing. We all do it, but it's better that we don't try and put human traits on our dogs so we can truly understand their behavior. *
*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce has occasionally pooped under the boys bunkbeds, we know close the door. ive noticed he still cant have full run of the house because thats when he'll have an accident , other than that he is great ...


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Bella loves to poop on my white carpet in our bedroom.. She is usually downstairs where its all hardwood and marble flooring and no accidents, I was so happy thinking we potty trained her in less then a week... We take her out every hour ( I own my own company and Im home all day) and rewarded her so she does it outside with no accident inside untillllllllllll We let her in our bedroom or my office which is white carpet. I took my eyes off her for 3 mins and she lets it loose.. its my fault i dont punish her for it but I guess shes not fully potty trained.... 

We let her out every hour but she doesnt always go.... I wish I could train her into some how letting me know what she has to go... I pretty much learned how to potty train on this site using the crate method but she still seems to think carpet and grass are the same! :smpullhair:


Are puppies really considered potty trained if you dont give them a chance to go inside? I take her out every hour and no accidents inside....But if I let her out every 2 hours Im sure she'll go where she needs to.. SO thats really not housebroken right?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I had to keep all my bedroom doors closed and pick up our family room rug, so now it's all tile. He didn't fully get it until I did that. Since February, we have not had one accident...and the past month I've been leaving the bedroom doors open again. He goes to the door and sometimes will whimper or bark to go out, sometimes just stands there until noticed. He's in his crate at night and when we are out. It just makes life easier.
Hang in there...she'll get it.:Cute Malt: She's so cute and I love her name.



Delilahs Mommy said:


> I think I posted about this a few weeks back. Delilah is pretty much potty trained. With that I mean, she has no pee/poop accidents and goes on her pad all the time. EXCEPT, if one of the bedroom doors get left open and she is out, then she will sneak back there and poop, never pees, just poops.
> 
> Like a bit ago- I took her out of her crate after her nap, I tell her to go peepee and she always goes straight to her pad. Then she went off to play, etc. About 10 mins later I noticed that she started to wander down the hallway and start to go into the boys room. I called her and she came running, she knew it to, she knew I caught her and I before I can say go poopoo on your pad. And she runs to her pads and does just that. So I know she knows better, but why is it she wants to poop in the bedroom? Her pad is clean and I even lay down a large piece of plastic under the pad, so it gives her more room to do her biz.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Bella is still pooping in same exact spot in my bedroom....I did the crate training she doesn't have accidents anywhere else... She now sleeps with us in the bedroom, I have her play in there, play with her toys in the spot she goes, get her familiar with my room.. I DON'T give her treats in there b/c I dont want her to think its bc thats where she poops...

Well I took her out like I do every hour, she pee'd right away gave her treat praise praise praiseeeeeeeeeee.... we walked on the leash around my yard for a few min then I brought her to her poop spot and we stayed for 5 mins and nothing...ok so she didnt have to poop.... brought her inside, up to my room within 30 sec starts to poop in same spot...I use the odor and stain remover and still goes same exact spot!!!!!!!

I want to allow her in our bedroom b/c that where we are most of the night... how to I get her to stop!??


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It's something about carpeting when they are training. I don't know why, but that is the only place Rocky would have an accident. Like I told you, I had the carpet professionally cleaned to remove all stains and smells. Then we rolled it up and waited till he was comepletey housebroken. I think I would say February, so he was about five months old. We closed all doors to all bedrooms. I have tile in my living room and kitchen, so after picking up the large carpet in the living room...there was no where else to go. He then was taken out more often.  Are you feeding him on schedules? It may be easier to guess as to when he will have to poop. You may not have the type of carpeting you can pull up. I would keep him out of the bedrooms, have all your rooms professionally cleaned. Then keep a close eye on him in the living room, take him out often and praise praise praise!!!!



BellaWella said:


> Bella is still pooping in same exact spot in my bedroom....I did the crate training she doesn't have accidents anywhere else... She now sleeps with us in the bedroom, I have her play in there, play with her toys in the spot she goes, get her familiar with my room.. I DON'T give her treats in there b/c I dont want her to think its bc thats where she poops...
> 
> Well I took her out like I do every hour, she pee'd right away gave her treat praise praise praiseeeeeeeeeee.... we walked on the leash around my yard for a few min then I brought her to her poop spot and we stayed for 5 mins and nothing...ok so she didnt have to poop.... brought her inside, up to my room within 30 sec starts to poop in same spot...I use the odor and stain remover and still goes same exact spot!!!!!!!
> 
> I want to allow her in our bedroom b/c that where we are most of the night... how to I get her to stop!??


----------

